# Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.



## Joachim (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

Die alte Umfrage kann sicher schon keiner mehr sehen, also muss eine neue her.  Ihr könnt hier gern auch Vorschläge für Umfragen posten - bis dahin möchte ich hier erst einmal eure Meinung zum Forum wissen.


----------



## Dr.J (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

Ist sehr gut gelungen. Am meisten freue ich mich über die Antwortzeiten. Nur eines muss ich anmeckern. Das mit den persönlichen Alben war im alten Forum besser gelöst.


----------



## Joachim (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

hmmm... weil sie zum Ende ewig schon nicht mehr funktionierten?   

Was stört denn, wo klemmts? Vielleicht kann ich ja Abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Dr.J (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

Ich habe ca. ne halbe Stunde gebraucht bis ich in der Unterkategorie "Persönliche Galerien" herausgefunden habe, dass ich über "Meine Links" erst in die Kategorie-Administration" muss, bzw. dass ich überhaupt erst eine neue Kategorie anlegen muss, damit ich Bilder einstellen kann. Das war im alten Forum einfacher. Da hat man einfach ein seine Bilder in das Album gestellt und fertig. Ausserdem konnte man von dort über die User-Einstellungen direkt ein Album anlegen. Vielleicht gibt es auch irgendwo ne Anleitung dazu, nur habe ich sie nicht gefunden.


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

Hallo Doc,

ich will ja nix sagen, aber eine Anleitung, wie man seine persönliche Galerie anlegt steht seit Monaten im Forum.
Schau mal im Support oben unter Anleitungen ->Persönliche Galerie anlegen; steht alles drin


----------



## Dr.J (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

ok haste Recht. Hab ich anscheinend überlesen.  

Trotzdem finde ich es umständlich. :?

Jetzt steh ich wieder da als alte MeckerOma   und total :crazy:


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

naja, 

und ich finde es klasse, dass man Unterkategorien anlegen kann...bis jetzt soviele man will  
Ging im Alten nämlich definitiv nicht. Und da hier die Nickpage fehlt... kann man dort auch einige eher private Bilder einstellen, ohne das sich andere User dann durch sämtliche Bilder "wühlen" müssen.
Wenn Du erstmal eine eigene angelegt hast, ist der Rest recht einfach!

Aller Anfang ist schwer-deshalb hatte ich ja die Anleitung(en) getippselt.

EDIT: Du ne Meckeroma? Nene, passt schon-wir wollen ja wissen wo der Schuh drückt.


----------



## Joachim (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

So, sind ja schonmal ein paar Stimmen beisammen   - wenn ich mir den Zwischenstand so anschau, stellt sich mir die Frage, wo es noch klemmt, laut denen, die noch Probleme bzw. Platz für Verbesserung sehen.

Also los Leute - her mit der Kritik! Loben kann doch jeder ...


----------



## Thorsten (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

alsooooooooooo .... 







man man Joachim, solange keiner was sagt,

keine schlafenden Hunde wecken


----------



## Joachim (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

Warum? Hast du die Hosen voll?   Ich hab 2 Schwestern, ich kann Kritik vertragen ...


----------



## Thorsten (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

auch beseitigen??????


----------



## gabi (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

Hi,

gegen das Forum kann ich nix sagen. Wüsste jetzt auch nichts was mich stört. Aber jedes Forum ist doch nur so gut wie die stillen Arbeiter im Hintergrund, die das Ganze am Laufen halten. Drum sage ich: Absolut zufrieden mit den Moderatoren, Admins und dem Techniker


----------



## WERNER 02 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

Leute da ich erst wenige Tage hier anwesend bin,- deshalb wählte ich die goldene Mitte.
Muß mich erst noch so richtig durchwursteln.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Steffen (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

*
Hi...

Also ersmal möchte ich auch dem Team von Hobby-Gartenteich für die klasse Arbeit hier danken macht ihr ganz gut !    

Und als 2 möchte ich doch mal Fragen welche Probleme es denn noch hier im Forum gibt ? 
Wenn ihr es nicht sagt kann euch auch nicht geholfen werden!  
*


----------



## StefanS (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

Ich für meinen Teil bin in jeder Hinsicht zufrieden. Vielen Dank den Machern !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Dodi (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

Hallo!

Im Vergleich zum "alten" Forum kann ich nur sagen:
klasse, das NEUE!   

Läuft schnell und viele neue Möglichkeiten!

Das habt Ihr Admin's, Mod's und Technikers gut hinbekommen.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit hätte ich jedoch noch eine Frage:
als ich neulich im Archiv (Preisverleihung 2005) gestöbert habe, konnte ich keines der Bilder öffnen - keine Rechte oder so ähnlich - an den Admin wenden. Sind die Bilder evtl. noch nicht übertragen oder warum funzt das nicht?


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

Moin Dodi,

ich muss leider gleich los...der Schmied kommt.  
Aber kannst Du mal genau schreiben an welcher Stelle (Thread/Beitrag) das Problem auftritt!?
Ich kann die Anhänge von Thorsten nämlich z.B. öffnen...


----------



## Dodi (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

Moin Annett!

Ich hätte es wohl noch mal probieren müssen, bevor ich schreibe, dass es nicht geht...

Also, vor etwa 2 Wochen funktionierte es nicht, jetzt kann ich jedoch die Bilder öffnen - vielleicht hat Thorsten das zwischenzeitlich geregelt?

Also, gibt jetzt kein Problem mehr - sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten...


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kleine Umfrage zum Neuen Forum.*

Hallo Dodi,

das waren doch keine Unannehmlichkeiten. Ich mußte halt nur ganz fix weg.

Passt scho....


----------

